# Low wattage bulbs



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

We found that the standard bulbs are way too bright for comfort, especially above the bed in the rear slide. I replaced several of the bulbs in the standard dual bulb lights fixtures with 4 watt bulbs. These bulbs are in the garden 12 Volt light section of most home supply stores. The fixture covers easily slide off. Pull out the bulbs, match size at the store with 4 watt (lowest). This gives a more comfortable reading light without disturbing the kids in the bunk beds. I actually use only one 4 watt bulb, removing the other bulb completely. Caution, wait for bulbs to cool if they have been on!
A variety of choices are available, and also seem less costly than automotive replacements, which are not usually labelled for wattage.
java script:emoticon('







')
Dave


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Thanks Dave, we have spent 2 nights "camping" on the side of the house and I noticed the lights seemed way to bright. I'll add that tip to my Lowe's shopping list!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I'll be looking into this as well. Thanks.

Here is another tid-bit I found about this subject:

reprinted:
In response to the question..."We have lots of lights inside our TT and all of the bulbs are BRIGHT! There are several lights (under cabinets over the couch and the bed) that we'd like to be dimmer. Have any of you had any success finding lower wattage bulbs (to replace 1141's I think)?"

Tom Boles replied...

Great topic-I went through the drill myself!

I felt the same way and have found a great bulb to use for all the dual fixtures. I use the 1155 bulb found in GOOD auto parts stores. Keep looking-it's not real common, but it works great. Draws about .56 A @ 13 V. Supposed to last 2000 hours! I tried the other more common bulbs, but I think this is the best for my purpose.

I put it in the "first on" side of all the dual fixtures in the trailer. This way, you have plenty of light to see what you need to without being blinded when you first turn on the fixture, and more light is available by simply pushing the switch over to "both on". Makes a world of difference in the evening, especially in the slide out fixtures and the bed room. Uses less power (good for dry camping) and generates less heat as well.

If your bulbs are halogen, there are many options. 15 and 10 watt bulbs are available at many hardware stores. I've seen 5 watt bulbs at marine stores (like West Marine) for yacht fixtures. Since the influx of Euro-designed halogen interior fixtures for houses, many lighting shops will carry these bulbs, perhaps lower than 5 watts.

Do some telephone work and see what you find. Just remember to handle the bulbs with a paper towel or gloves to keep finger oils and acids off the glass!

Thanks for the permission to use your comments, Tom!

Footnote: Using Tom's suggestions, I tracked down 3.8 watt Ancor Marine Grade wedge base bulbs (the kind used in my fixtures) at a Boater's World store. They were $1.29 for two. I installed them on the "first side" of my dual fixtures and they have lived up to all expectations. Each bulb draws 0.27 Amps. The Ancor part number is 194. Camping World also sells 194 bulbs, but their packaging does not include watt and amp data.


----------



## indycohiba (May 12, 2004)

I have only camped twice in my trailer and my bunk lights do not work. We discovered a wire that was in the couch with a clip on one end and loose wire on the other. We were never told about this connection. I am thinking about taking it in for it to be fixed. Do you have to disconnect this wire each time you extend and replace the queen slide?

Thanks


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

Indycohiba,

There is a wire that needs to be plugged into the outlet next the slide once it has been pushed all the way out. This will power the lights. D'not forget to unplug it when you push the slide back in.


----------



## indycohiba (May 12, 2004)

Thanks Camper DC. Looks like I will have to take mine in to get it repaired as the wire was pulled from the queen slide. The dealer did not tell us about it, so we must have severed the cable when pushing it back in.


----------

